# Qld: Scarby - almost a donut 25/8



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

After dusting the cobwebs off the yak earlier this month, Scarby was good to me and I managed to bag out on snapper within a couple of hours in a very enjoyable session.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=62479

In the weeks that followed, fellow AKFF members had some amazing sessions on the water with kayakone, Beekeeper, nezevic, paulsod and others catching some stonker snaps as well as sizeable jew and grunter (yes I am jealous).

My second trip out last Thursday was a tough session spending over 7 hours on the water but bringing home a nice feed of snapper and flathead.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=62644

Today wraps up my 4 day weekend having taken some days off to make the most of the weather and to wet a line.

I hit the water a bit later than usual (6.30am) as I noticed that the wind was going to die off later in the day and therefore there was no rush to get onto the water only to be blown about. The water was surprisingly quiet with most of the activity over at Scarby reef in the distance.

I fished soft plastics and landed an undersize squire and then dropped a solid hit. After that it was very slow.............. Aside from the odd undersize squire, undersize tailor and pike it was a long time between any action.

I even tried out my newly acquired Beekeeper special weapon (ala Sebile Koolie 76mm LL in rainbow trout colour) and trolled it all the way to Scarby reef. It was the first time I've actually made it here and the flotilla of boats anchored around a small zone didn't hold my interest. Interestingly, there was a bit of snot weed around this area which wasn't prevalent in my usual haunts. I then swapped lures into the AWTY special (you'll have to read his old posts to find out) and trolled back without success.

I went back to fishing soft plastics and the water current and wind had died right off to the extent that my floater was snagging bottom and after busting the rig off for the 3rd time, I gave up on it. The last straw was when a stink boat decided to charge up to me and anchor right over my drift path with the anchor chain rattling nosily... maybe to wake up the fish.

Things weren't looking promising.. the water was calm with barely any wind or swell to create disturbance, the sky was cloudless, it was hot and near the middle of the day and there were jetskis and boats going everywhere at seemingly full throttle. It was looking like a donut trip... at least Lazybugger can't call me a bastard today.

I started paddling back towards the ramp but I had to pass a few waypoints that I had previously caught fish at. Even now, I'm not sure why I decided to give it the 'one last' drift because my heart wasn't in it until the rod nearly got ripped from my hands and jolted me out of my daze (I was zonked and was day dreaming about nice food, a cold drink and a comfy bed). You beauty!! The fish gave a good account of itself on the light rod and eventually a 54cm snapper was in the net. I looked at the clock on my GPS...12 noon.. Maybe it was time for the fish to have lunch.









Wouldn't you know it.. 2nd drift over the same spot and his smaller brother was also having lunch.. this one around 45cm.









I fished on for another hour with renewed enthusiasm but couldn't add to the tally. But I certainly wasn't complaining... I could almost smell the donut cooking


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

It almost 5 hours to register on the score-board Wongus, but patience finally won out. If you puts in the time, you generally wins out... plenty of times I've been fishless until mid-day and then all hell breaks loose, and your day brightens up somewhat.

Couple of nice snapper!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Double bastard, I only caught one. :lol: 
Well done again Danny, you certainly got the knack and patience for it.
cheers
Paul


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

CAV said:


> Hey quick q was there many jelly's abouts today?


There were heaps of jellyfish, turtles, small baitfish that were periodically smashed by tailor plus even a few dolphins. Also certain spots had plague proportions of pike that destroyed my placcies in quick time. I think the snaps are now too well fed and therefore not that hungry for our lures.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Another good session Danny.

Lucky you didn't come out today it was dreadfully slow, complete with pike and undersized tailor and squire. Jimbo caught three (just) legal fish - a flattie, a snap, and a tailor (all released).


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Another good session Danny.
> 
> Lucky you didn't come out today it was dreadfully slow, complete with pike and undersized tailor and squire. Jimbo caught three (just) legal fish - a flattie, a snap, and a tailor (all released).


Make that two, Trev... the snap was only a baby... about four times as big as the hook!

Jimbo


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

CAV said:


> Yeh I've noticed when there is more jelly's around you don't seem to catch anywhere near as many snaps.
> That and a few of the bigger models are being caught around midday


If there's lots of jellies around where you're fishing at scarby, you're in the wrong area. Look for a spot right nearby ;-)


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

CAV said:


> actionsurf said:
> 
> 
> > CAV said:
> ...


Nope. You misssed the point. Jellies travel in the fastest current. Thank me later.


----------

